# Pike in the SE



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got this months " In Fishermen" and Lake Logan & Ruppert are mentioned in the Pike article. Seems some Ohio U students were doing some test. Hell, I didn't know these lakes had pike  . Then again, I haven't fished them but plan on hitting one this spring in quest for some carp.......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

what??????is the CATking getting soft and resorting to fishing for carp???  

I know I know here comes the carpers!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! is heading over that way via invitation from flathunter to do some carpin  Thought I'd get that 50 pounder , since I already got a 40  But the carpers will QUICKLY point out that it was a grassy .And I find that amusing that a carper is questioning a 40 pound freakin fish .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Back to the subject  .Ross lake in Chillocothe was once an AWSOME pike lake back in say 1972-74 . I just wondering if any members have caught pike out of the above mentioned lakes.......... If so , I'll make a cast for ONE  ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have heard of pike in rupert but it was a long time ago.. probaly 40 years... id say there are none in there.... sup cat queen.. got my some internet now!!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Dunno about Ruppert Lake, but Logan and the creek at the tailwater of Logan are rumored to have northerns by people I know that fish there. 

Steve


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

peeeon.. great to see your post again maan..
pleease don't let da king do his one cast "magic" again, or we'll be hearing about it the next 2-3 yrs..


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rupert used to be loaded but to catch one now-a-days would be a gift.I havent heard of any being caught in about 10 years(its my "home" lake by the way).3 years back I was jitterbuggin the shoreline about 2am on a clear full moon.Something crashed my bug causing a huge swirl.I never seen that jitterbug again.Ive always wondered if it was one of "these" rogue fish.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah ost,
I know a guy who caught one inRupert in the last 10 years. There are some in there. Just not too many. The upper end where it gets shallow is the spot according to him.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i would say it was closer to 10 years ago then recent.....


----------

